# OMG I think I got a girlfriend!



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Search my username for threads I created and you'll see that this is something big.

I met someone off OKCupid and we hit it off, she's attracted to me which is the first time a woman has been obviously attracted to me. We've gone out like seven times now and we've gone "official". She is awesome, I hope she can put up with my insecurities.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw, this is so great to read! congratulations!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice

I hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw the last thread you made about this as well - that's pretty awesome. Kinda envious lol. Congrats


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats!

(Hmm, maybe i should get back into OKCupid)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Props are do:nw

love reading these type of threads.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, have a nice life experience!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yay
That's great to hear.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Wtg


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Not to be negative, but be wary of her. I met someone off there as well. We hit it off and essentially were best friends after a week. She turned out to be a total fake and was the biggest waste of Christmas break ever. Just don't show her your insecurities, and be careful.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's awesome vicente, I'm happy for you. Have fun.


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations!  That is truly great news!


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Great stuff.


----------



## Spacecapsule (Oct 9, 2009)

vicente said:


> Search my username for threads I created and you'll see that this is something big.
> 
> I met someone off OKCupid and we hit it off, she's attracted to me which is the first time a woman has been obviously attracted to me. We've gone out like seven times now and we've gone "official". She is awesome, I hope she can put up with my insecurities.


Congratulations! You know the good thing about a success like this it is something you can build on, and you dating life will blossom in no time.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

good for you. hope everything turns out well.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

INTERNET HIGH FIVE!!!! :high5


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Totally envious. Congrats! Hope it works out well.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can we share her sometime? I need my mom to get off my ***.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm happy for you, and I hope it continues to go well. Why do you "think" you have a girlfriend though if you are official? You DO have a girlfriend. lol :clap


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

I wish I was you.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Now you have a whole new set of problems  Have fun!


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

That's great  Is she a fellow C-villean? Or a cosmopolitan lady from Richmond? I ask because I used to live in C-ville, is all. I kind of miss it now.


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations. I assume OKCupid is a dating website?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

popeet said:


> That's great  Is she a fellow C-villean? Or a cosmopolitan lady from Richmond? I ask because I used to live in C-ville, is all. I kind of miss it now.


She's originally from New England, but is at UVa like me.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Oooh. Same department, too? Or different? How's it going?


----------



## dostoevskybalzac (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope when you fall in love with the lady, you'll say to yourself, "This is what the poets mean."


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

popeet said:


> Oooh. Same department, too? Or different? How's it going?


different department. It was weird when she added me on facebook and we had no mutual friends.

It's going well (I think), I've stayed over at her place already, if that means something.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you had sex yet? If so, how did it go? I'm 24 and I just got a gf after never even kissing a girl, and we tried having sex two days ago. It didn't go so well...performance anxiety, but she's still really into me luckily. I would love to hear your perspective on this.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No we haven't, not sure how that would work anyway cuz it would involve condoms.

Congrats on your progress BTW, that is awesome!


----------

